# forza night this sunday, 9pm



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

who's up for it? was thinking U class cars on atlanta road for starters?


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

panama said:


> who's up for it? was thinking U class cars on atlanta road for starters?


oooooh

is this forza 2? if so, count me in, i've yet to get online with it


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

yes mate forza 2.:thumb:


----------



## Frank (May 21, 2007)

Could be a good shout, I will be on if I remember about it :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i'll post a reminder friday, lol.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

anyone else?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Maybe if I'm back from the Speedway in time :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

If I get around to setting mine up I will join you guys but someone may need to gift me a car as I don't have one! I can gift it you back after the race


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Brazo said:


> If I get around to setting mine up I will join you guys but someone may need to gift me a car as I don't have one! I can gift it you back after the race


you bought a 360 mate? whats you GT, i'll LEND you a car.lol.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

panama said:


> you bought a 360 mate? whats you GT, i'll LEND you a car.lol.


if you're feeling generous i could do with one :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

eshrules said:


> if you're feeling generous i could do with one :thumb:


kin' ell.:lol: think the tag under my username shuld read arthur daily. I'll send you one tonight or in the morning mate.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

panama said:


> you bought a 360 mate? whats you GT, i'll LEND you a car.lol.


Yeah had it a short while but its still in the box

No GT as yet!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

reminder bump, ehs, brazo, dont think i need to send you a car, you have some unlocked for online.


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

panama said:


> who's up for it? was thinking U class cars on atlanta road for starters?


yeah - count me in -

i cant play atlanta for some reason - disk is buggered.

however, if anyone thinks they can beat me on the Ring in R1....then bring it on!!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

This still going ahead?

I'm up for a race.

U cars is fine for me.


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

might not make it this week!! had an email from from ms to say there have renewed my xbox live. can you use the cars you have gained from forza offline or do i have to earn new cars through live?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

you can use the ones in your garage and the ones you unlock in arcade mode, although some are available anyway.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

anyone that wants in tonight can you post you GT up so i can invite you. and S class might be better, more choice.


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

when I get my 360 back... i'll come for a play.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

i'll be in mate, should be around 9ish, i've just got to get my tea :thumb:


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

there are some guys on Hexus that are organising a Forza night this week, I'll get more details and post up the info if anyone's interested?

sorry about the other night panama, I'd got well and truly naffed off after being shoved off the road by another server-runner, they don't seem to like being beaten on their own turf :wall:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

eshrules said:


> there are some guys on Hexus that are organising a Forza night this week, I'll get more details and post up the info if anyone's interested?
> 
> sorry about the other night panama, I'd got well and truly naffed off after being shoved off the road by another server-runner, they don't seem to like being beaten on their own turf :wall:


no worries mate, we got a few races in. what was the story with that VW beetle? it was lapping 4 secs ahead of me and i was in a maserati mc12!


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

panama said:


> no worries mate, we got a few races in. what was the story with that VW beetle? it was lapping 4 secs ahead of me and i was in a maserati mc12!


the beetle crew were the ones who took a dislike to me, we were racing R8's, I was in second and next thing I know, someone comes flying into my back end on a slow corner, taking me out and letting the others pass....

the beetle, he's modded it apparently, in the same way you'd mod a golf mk2, which is why it's so ruddy quick :wall:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Count me in!


----------

